# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Βοήθεια επιλογής μεγάλου παπαγαλου

## johns

Καλησπέρα σας ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ και μιας και ''αρχαριος'' θα ηθελα τις συμβουλες σας για το τι ειδος παπαγαλου μου ταιριαζει ...
σημαντικο θεωρω το τι μπορω να του προσφερω εγω οποτε ας ξεκινησω να πω οτι ειμαι φοιτητής και αναγκαστηκα πρεπει να λειπω καποιες ωρες το πρωι 
απο οικονομικο κομματι δεν με απασχολει το κοστος εξαλλου μια φορα στην ζωη μας αγοραζουμε παπαγαλο ! 

απο χωρο εχω αρκετο στο μπαλκονι ( κλειστο γυρω γυρω ) και λιγοτερο στο καθιστικο που στην πρωτη περιπτωση θα μπορουσα να του προσφερω ενα ευρυχωρο σπιτι στην αλλη ενα οχι τοσο ευρυχωρο σπιτι αλλα ενδιαφερον περιβαλλον .... 

στο τι ζηταω εγω απο εναν παπαγαλος
θελω να ειναι οσο το δυνατοτερο εξυπνοτερος 
το μεγεθος δεν με ενδιαφερει 
θελω να ειναι ηρεμος οσο περισσοτερο γινεται σαν χαρακτηρας 
να δενεται με εμενα
και οχι τοσο επιθετικος 


ξερω οτι ολα αυτα ειναι υποκειμενικα και ειναι αναλογα το πουλι 
απο αυτα τα ειδη που κοιταζω ειμαι αναμεσα σε ζακο , αρα , και κοκατου 
εχω τις εξεις ερωτησεις :
ξερω οτι οι ζακο ειναι τρεις οι αρα ομως ειναι πολλοι οπως και οι κοκατου σαν συμπεριφορα εχουν διαφορα απο υποειδος σε υποειδος ??
υπαρχει καποιο θεμα να περιγραφει ως προσωπικοτητα και λιγο βαθυτερα το καθε ειδος ? 
τον παπαγαλο τον θελω οσο ποιο ηρεμο γινεται και οσο πιο δεμενο γινεται μαζι μου ... τα μικρα εχουν μικροτερη τιμη αλλα δεν με απασχολει αυτο με απασχολει οτι πχ αν ειναι 2 βδομαδων με το αν ειναι 1ος μηνα η 4 μηνων τι διαφορα θα εχει στο να δεθει μαζι μου ? 
τι χαρτια πρεπει να ζητησω απο τον εκτροφεα ?? 

πριν απο τρια χρονια ειχα εναν αμαζονιου γαλαζομετωπο που τον ειχα 7 χρονια .... στα 7του αρχισε να γινεται επιθετικος , αρκετα επιθετικος ... φυσικα ευθυνομαι κατα παρα πολυ στην συμπεριφορα του αυτη μιας και δεν ηξερα πως να τον χειριστω πλεον αυτο που θελω ειναι ενα ηρεμο ζωο το οποιο να περναμε μαζι μονο ωραιες στιγμες ... οχι πως με τον αμαζονιο δεν ημουν χαρουμενος αλλα με πειραζε που ωρες ωρες δαγκωνε απο το πουθενα ... ελπιζω με τον να τηρησω ολα αυτα που εχω μαθει απο το φορουμ τον τελευταιο καιρο να μην υπαρξει τετοιο θεμα ποτε ...το θεμα ειναι , ευτεγα εγω μονο η ετσι και αλλιως ωρες ωρες εκδηλωνει τετοιες στασεις επιθετικοτητας ? και αν ναι το κανει μονο ο αμαζονιος η πχ και ο αρα μπορει να συμπεριφερθει ετσι ?

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων καθε αποψη καλοδεχουμενη και προπαντως ευχομαι να βρω ενα ζωντανο που να του ταιριαζω και να μου ταιριαζει

----------


## Lucky Witch

Καλημέρα, να ξέρεις ότι οι κοκατου και οι μακάο είναι πολύ δύσκολα πουλιά, το καθένα με δικά του χαρακτηριστικά.
Τα κοκατου μπορούν να γίνουν εύκολα απρόβλεπτα και επιθετικά, και το δάγκωμά τους είναι άσχημο.
Επίσης η φωνή τους είναι απάλευτη και αν μένεις σε διαμέρισμα θα έχεις 99% πρόβλημα φασαρίας.
Επίσης βγάζουν πολύ πούδρα/σκόνη των φτερών.

Οι μακάο επίσης δεν κάνουν για διαμέρισμα, και θέλει υπομονή και χρήμα για ένα τέτοιο πουλί, σε χαρακτήρα δεν το θεωρώ εγώ προσωπικά τόσο δύσκολο, όσο το κοκατού, αλλά κάνει επίσης πολύ φασαρία και θέλει τεράστιο χώρο για να μείνει.

Ο Ζακό θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ καλή λύση, έχουν αρκετοί σε διαμερίσματα, χωρίς ιδιαίτερα θέματα, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν έχει σχέση σε επιθετικότητα και φωνή με τα άλλα δύο είδη.
Σου το λέω και εκ πείρας κιόλας. Ειδικά αν τον πάρεις μικρό θα είναι πιο εύκολο, χωρίς αυτό όμως να σημαίνει ότι είναι πανεύκολο πτηνό, απλά συγκριτικά με μακάο και κακατουα, είναι!!!!

Πιστεύω καλύτερα θα είναι να αποκτήσεις ζακό.

----------


## Jonnakos

Συμφωνω , κατα την γνωμη μου θα ηταν καταστροφικο να μενεις σε διαμερισμακαι να παρεις κοκατου ή μακαο .

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ή μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και με Eclectus ή Αλεξανδρινό!!!

----------


## johns

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την συντομη απαντηση σου 

γενικα τεινω ποιο πολυ στο ζακο και απο θεμα εξυπναδας , επισης αν και εχω χωρο αρκετο για οποιοδηποτε παπαγαλο πολυ φοβάμαι οτι και σε θεμα μετακινησεων κτλ θα εχω θεματα με αρα και κοκατου που ειναι σχετικα μεγαλυτερα πουλια , αυτο για την επιθετικοτητα δεν το ηξερα οποτε αυτομάτως απορρίπτονται τα δυο αυτα ειδη οσο και ωραια αν ειναι ...

σχετικα με τον ζακο ... θα παω να τον παρω απο εκτροφειο θα ζητησω να εχει χαρτια δαχτυλιδι εννοειται εξετασεις υγειας και τεστ dna , αυτα ο εκτροφεας μπορει να μου τα παρεχει η πρεπει να τα κανω μονος μου ?? 

θελω να το παρω οσο πιο μικρο γινεται ωστε να μαθει μονο εμενα και να ξεκινησουμε απο την αρχη καλα ! τι ηλικια προτεινεις ?? ξερω οτι εχουν μεγαλη θνησιμοτητα ... παλαιοτερα ειχα πολλα μικρα παπαγαλακια ( lovebird ) ( ξερω αλλο lovebird αλλο ζακο ) και εχω ταισει πολλα μωρα με κρεμα και τα εχω μεγαλωσει .... θα εχω καποιο ιδιαιτερο προβλημα στο θεμα ταισματος του μικρου ζακο ? 

απο οτι καταλαβα εχεις ζακο η εστω ειχες ?? απο θεματα συμπεριφορας ειναι ηρεμο ζωντανο ? θελω να κανω τα παντα ωστε να ειναι οσο το δυνατον ποιο δεμενος μαζι μου και χαδιαρης , σιγουρα οταν ενοχλειται απο κατι θα δαγκωνει ωστε να μου δειξει τι θελει αλλα γενικα δεν ειναι επιθετικο ζωντανο εε ??

----------


## johns

> Συμφωνω , κατα την γνωμη μου θα ηταν καταστροφικο να μενεις σε διαμερισμακαι να παρεις κοκατου ή μακαο .


εχω μεγαλη αυλη και μεγαλο μπαλκονι στο διαμερισμα μου αλλα σωστη η αποψη σου ειναι μεγαλα ζωα !

----------


## johns

πανεμορφα ζωντανα αλλα με εντυπωσιαζει ποιο πολυ ο πανεξυπνος ζακο ! ....χωρις να θελω να υποτιμήσω κανενα ζωακι !

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

το μεγεθος δεν καθοριζει την εξυπναδα. ουτε την επιθετικοτητα. αυτο εξαρταται απο τον χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου που ειναι διαφορετικος απο των αλλων. οπως οι ανθρωποι εχουν δικους τους χαρακτηρες, ετσι και τα πουλια. δεν αποκλειεται ενας κακατουα να ειναι βουτυρο και μουγκο, κι επισης δεν αποκλειεται ενα ζακουδακι να ειναι επιθετικο και φωνακλαδικο.

----------


## johns

> το μεγεθος δεν καθοριζει την εξυπναδα. ουτε την επιθετικοτητα. αυτο εξαρταται απο τον χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου που ειναι διαφορετικος απο των αλλων. οπως οι ανθρωποι εχουν δικους τους χαρακτηρες, ετσι και τα πουλια. δεν αποκλειεται ενας κακατουα να ειναι βουτυρο και μουγκο, κι επισης δεν αποκλειεται ενα ζακουδακι να ειναι επιθετικο και φωνακλαδικο.


δεκτο μονο που μιλαμε με βαση τα ειδη και οχι με βαση τον χαρακτηρα του ζωου ,... σιγουρα μπορει να ειναι πολυ ηρεμος ενας κακατουα ενω ενας ζακο αγριος αλλα γενικα καθε ειδος εχει καποια βασικα γνωρισματα που πανω κατω το διακρινουν απο τα αλλα ειδη ... φυσικα το μεγεθος δεν παιζει ρολο αλλα απο οτι γνωριζω οι ζακο εχουν ιδιαιτερη προσωπικοτητα !  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Επειδή ανέφερες ότι είσαι φοιτητής.. να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, φαντάρος έχεις πάει?

----------


## Lucky Witch

Καταρχάς φίλε χαίρομαι πολύ που το ψάχνεις, γιατί δεν είναι παιχνίδι οι παπαγάλοι.
Η εμπειρία που έχεις στα ταίσματα με κρέμα των lovebirds δεν έχει σαν διαδικασία καμιά σχέση με το τάισμα του ζακο.
Καλό είναι το μωρό ζακο να το πάρεις έτοιμο απογαλακτισμένο απο την κρέμα,όταν δηλαδή ο εκτροφέας τελειώσει τα ταίσματα, και πλέον τρώει μόνο του.
Αν θέλεις να σου κάνει ο εκτροφέας test dna, θα σου κοστίσει 15 ευρώ νομίζω, πιο ακριβά, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα ξέρεις το φύλο, και ο παπαγάλος πρέπει να έχει υποχρεωτικά δαχτυλίδι, για να ξέρεις την ηλικία του πουλιού, και τον κωδικό εκτροφέα.

Έχω εμπειρία με ζακο, και έχω μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένη, ούτε τον θεωρώ, εγώ προσωπικά, πάρα πολύ δύσκολο παπαγάλο, όσο ο μακάο και ο κακατούα.
Είναι ευγενές ζώο, αρκετά ήσυχο και με σχετικά χαμηλό κόστος συντήρησης.
Εξαρτάται όπως προειπώθηκε βέβαια, και ο χαρακτήρας, μπορεί ένας ζακο να βγεί αρνάκι,αλοιφή...και ένας άλλος να βγει δράκουλας!!!!
Γι αυτόν να τον πάρεις από μωρό.
Εγώ έχω σενεγάλης και μέγιερ, αφρικάνικοι και αυτοί.
Θεωρούνται ήσυχα πουλιά και εύκολα σχετικά, το καθένα όμως έχει δικό του στυλ και χαρακτήρα, το ένα δαγκώνει άσχημα.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Επίσης σχετικά με τους αμαζόνιους.
Υπάρχουν πολλά υποείδη, είναι όλα πανέμορφα, αλλά μυστήρια τραίνα αυτά τα πουλιά όσο όμορφα και αν είναι.
Υπάρχουν κάποια είδη που φημίζονται για την επιθετικότητα και την δυνατή φωνή τους.
Yello Naped, Yellow Crowned, Double yellow Headed, Blue Fronted, Red lored κ.α.

Λιγότερο φασαρία κάνουν οι White Fronted, Mealy & Orange Winged. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι θα είναι μουγγοί, απλά είναι πιο ήσυχοι από τα άλλα είδη.
Υπάρχουν διάφορα στάδια που οι αμαζόνες γίνονται επιθετικοί ακόμα και με το πιο αγαπημένο άτομο της οικογένειας.

----------


## johns

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Επειδή ανέφερες ότι είσαι φοιτητής.. να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, φαντάρος έχεις πάει?


οχι δυστηχως δεν εχω παει ... και ειναι μια πολυ καλη ερωτηση ! ο στρατος ειναι 9 μηνες ..το πουλι θα ειναι 4 χρονων οταν θα παω ... θα μεινει με την οικογενεια μου , αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα θα υπαρξει προβλημα ?? παντως δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ! 


για αμαζονιο δεν ενδιαφερομαι ... ειχα blue fronted και μπορω να πω οτι ηταν και επιθετικος και φωνακλας ... οσο και αν τον αγαπουσα ηταν λιγο κουραστηκος ... παρολαυτα επαναλαμβανω φταιω σε μεγαλο βαθμο και εγω ! 

οσο για τον ζακο ..διαβαζω πως εαν το ζωντανο δεν εχει μαθει σε χαδια ανθρωπου θα ειναι λιγο ποιο δυσκολο να ηρεμησει ...ασχετα με το αν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι ... ο απογαλακτισμος ποτε γινεται ?? το θεμα μου ειναι να το παρω οσο το δυνατον μικροτερο ωστε να εχω μεγαλυτερη ευκαιρια να με γνωρισει απο νωρις  :Happy0062:

----------


## johns

> Θεωρούνται ήσυχα πουλιά και εύκολα σχετικά, το καθένα όμως έχει δικό του στυλ και χαρακτήρα, το ένα δαγκώνει άσχημα.


 ο σενεγαλης να φανταστω ?

----------


## vasilis.a

να σε ρωτησω..σε καποια ποστ λες ειχες lovebirdw και καποια αλλα πουλια να διαστηματα.τι απεγιναν αυτα τα πουλια που ΕΙΧΕΣ¨?

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ναι φίλε, ο ένας θηλυκός μου σενεγάλης δαγκώνει σαν τανάλια, και είναι πιο μικρός από ζακό.

----------


## Lucky Witch

> οχι δυστηχως δεν εχω παει ... και ειναι μια πολυ καλη ερωτηση ! ο στρατος ειναι 9 μηνες ..το πουλι θα ειναι 4 χρονων οταν θα παω ... θα μεινει με την οικογενεια μου , αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα θα υπαρξει προβλημα ?? παντως δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ! 
> 
> 
> για αμαζονιο δεν ενδιαφερομαι ... ειχα blue fronted και μπορω να πω οτι ηταν και επιθετικος και φωνακλας ... οσο και αν τον αγαπουσα ηταν λιγο κουραστηκος ... παρολαυτα επαναλαμβανω φταιω σε μεγαλο βαθμο και εγω ! 
> 
> οσο για τον ζακο ..διαβαζω πως εαν το ζωντανο δεν εχει μαθει σε χαδια ανθρωπου θα ειναι λιγο ποιο δυσκολο να ηρεμησει ...ασχετα με το αν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι ... ο απογαλακτισμος ποτε γινεται ?? το θεμα μου ειναι να το παρω οσο το δυνατον μικροτερο ωστε να εχω μεγαλυτερη ευκαιρια να με γνωρισει απο νωρις



Τον παπαγάλο σου τότε πρέπει να φροντίσεις αφού θα είναι μικρός, να τον κοινωνικοποιήσεις με την οικογένειά σου, οπότε όταν θα φύγεις για 9 μήνες, να μην έχεις προβλήματα με το πουλί, και να μπορεί και η οικογένειά σου να τον φροντίζει όπως εσύ.
Με παιχνίδια, να τον βγάζει έξω κτλ...και να μην είναι σαν μερικών, που λείψαν για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, και κατέληξαν πουλιά μαδημένα από κατάθλιψη, επειδή έγιναν διακοσμητικά....μόνο με καθημερινή αλλαγή μπολ νερού και φαγητού.

----------


## vicky_ath

Πολύ σωστά και ωραία σου τα λέει η Νικόλ! Ξέρω περίπτωση ενός παιδιού που έφυγε για τις στρατιωτικές του υποχρεώσεις και ο Ζακό του έμεινε πίσω με τους γονείς του. Το πουλί όσο και αν το πρόσεχαν, έπαθε κατάθλιψη, άρχισε να μαδάει τα φτερά του και να αυτοτραυματίζεται...
Κάθε φορά που έπαιρνε άδεια και γυρνούσε σπίτι ηρεμούσε και μόλις έφευγε πάλι τα ίδια...

Οπότε αυτό ειναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις πάρα πολύ καθώς τα ζακό, περισσότερο από άλλα είδη ίσως, δένονται μόνο με ένα άτομο.

----------


## johns

> να σε ρωτησω..σε καποια ποστ λες ειχες lovebirdw και καποια αλλα πουλια να διαστηματα.τι απεγιναν αυτα τα πουλια που ΕΙΧΕΣ¨?


ευλογη η απορια σου ... τα lovebird ηταν φιλου μου ... ειχε 3 ζευγαρια εκανα μικρα και τα μεγαλωναμε εμεις με κρεμα μεχρι ενα διαστημα και μετα τα πουλαγαμε ειτε τα χαριζαμε 

ειχα επισης και ενα μωρο ringneck το οποιο το ειχε βρει ενας φιλος σε ενα παρκο το κρατησα για ενα διαστημα και το χαρισα σε μια φιλη μου 

τελος ο αμαζονιος μου που τον ειχα 9 χρονια απο 6 μηνων ψωφισε απο αγνωστη αιτια αν και τον πηγαινα τακτικα σε πτηνιατρο μια μερα δεν ηταν πολυ καλα τον πηγα στο γιατρο του καναμε καποιες ενεσεις αλλα τιποτα ! δυστηχως ! 




> Ναι φίλε, ο ένας θηλυκός μου σενεγάλης δαγκώνει σαν τανάλια, και είναι πιο μικρός από ζακό.


ειχε ενα φιλος μου σενεγαλης και ξερω οτι ποναει πολυ το δαγκωμα τους ! εχουν πολυ δυναμη ! 




> Τον παπαγάλο σου τότε πρέπει να φροντίσεις αφού θα είναι μικρός, να τον κοινωνικοποιήσεις με την οικογένειά σου, οπότε όταν θα φύγεις για 9 μήνες, να μην έχεις προβλήματα με το πουλί, και να μπορεί και η οικογένειά σου να τον φροντίζει όπως εσύ.
> Με παιχνίδια, να τον βγάζει έξω κτλ...και να μην είναι σαν μερικών, που λείψαν για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα, και κατέληξαν πουλιά μαδημένα από κατάθλιψη, επειδή έγιναν διακοσμητικά....μόνο με καθημερινή αλλαγή μπολ νερού και φαγητού.


οχι θα κοινωνικοποιηθει πληρως και θα ειναι ενα χαρουμενο πουλι που θα εχει ακριβως οτι χρειαζεται ! η οικογενεια μου θα μπορει να τον φροντιζει ...εξαλλου και αυτος μελος της οικογενειας θα ειναι !  :winky:  

το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω να ειμαι αρκετα ενημερωμενος πριν την αγορα του παπαγαλου οποτε θελω να μαθω οσα περισσοτερα γινεται !

----------


## johns

> Πολύ σωστά και ωραία σου τα λέει η Νικόλ! Ξέρω περίπτωση ενός παιδιού που έφυγε για τις στρατιωτικές του υποχρεώσεις και ο Ζακό του έμεινε πίσω με τους γονείς του. Το πουλί όσο και αν το πρόσεχαν, έπαθε κατάθλιψη, άρχισε να μαδάει τα φτερά του και να αυτοτραυματίζεται...
> Κάθε φορά που έπαιρνε άδεια και γυρνούσε σπίτι ηρεμούσε και μόλις έφευγε πάλι τα ίδια...
> 
> Οπότε αυτό ειναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις πάρα πολύ καθώς τα ζακό, περισσότερο από άλλα είδη ίσως, δένονται μόνο με ένα άτομο.


το δεσιμο το θελω... και θεωρω οτι εαν ασχολουμαι συνεχεια μαζι του θα δεθει μαζι μου ... τωρα η οικογενεια μου θα του προσφερει οτιδηποτε χρειαστει .. απο παιχνιδι απο μπανακια απο πεταγμα στο σπιτι απο τα παντα ... ελπιζω να μην υπαρξει προβλημα οσο καιρο λείψω  ::  !

----------


## Lucky Witch

> Πολύ σωστά και ωραία σου τα λέει η Νικόλ! Ξέρω περίπτωση ενός παιδιού που έφυγε για τις στρατιωτικές του υποχρεώσεις και ο Ζακό του έμεινε πίσω με τους γονείς του. Το πουλί όσο και αν το πρόσεχαν, έπαθε κατάθλιψη, άρχισε να μαδάει τα φτερά του και να αυτοτραυματίζεται...
> Κάθε φορά που έπαιρνε άδεια και γυρνούσε σπίτι ηρεμούσε και μόλις έφευγε πάλι τα ίδια...
> 
> Οπότε αυτό ειναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις πάρα πολύ καθώς τα ζακό, περισσότερο από άλλα είδη ίσως, δένονται μόνο με ένα άτομο.


Και με μακάο ξέρω περίπτωση.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Και με μακάο ξέρω περίπτωση.


Ναι και εγώ... και μάλλον την ίδια!

Εγώ προσωπικά, θα επέλεγα να πάρω ένα τόσο μεγάλο και απαιτητικό πουλί, που θα ζήσει μαζί μου μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα και ίσως και αφού φύγω εγώ από τη ζωή, καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, μόνο όταν θα είχα κατασταλάξει (όσο περισσότερο γίνεται) στη ζωή μου. 
Δηλαδή να είμαι σίγουρη ότι δε θα φύγω από τη χώρα (άπειρα παραδείγματα με ανθρώπους που αναγκάστηκαν να μεταναστεύσουν τα τελευταία χρόνια και χρειάστηκε να αφήσουν τα πτηνά τους πίσω), να έχω μία σταθερή προσωπική ζωή, όπου θα ξέρω ότι ο σύντροφός μου θα είναι επίσης σύμφωνος με τη συγκατοίκηση με ένα τέτοιο πλάσμα (φαντάσου π.χ. η γυναίκα σου να είναι αλλεργική και να πρέπει το πουλί να φύγει από το σπίτι) και γενικώς να είμαι σίγουρη για όσο περισσότερα πράγματα μπορώ στη ζωή μου...

Ξέρω ότι όλα αυτά μπορεί να σου φαίνονται μακρινά αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά επειδή όπως είπα μιλάμε για πλάσματα εν δυνάμει θα μας συντροφεύουν μια ζωή και ένας ενδεχόμενος αποχωρισμός από εμάς θα μπορούσε να τα καταστρέψει, πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και το μέλλον...

----------


## johns

> Ναι και εγώ... και μάλλον την ίδια!
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά, θα επέλεγα να πάρω ένα τόσο μεγάλο και απαιτητικό πουλί, που θα ζήσει μαζί μου μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα και ίσως και αφού φύγω εγώ από τη ζωή, καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, μόνο όταν θα είχα κατασταλάξει (όσο περισσότερο γίνεται) στη ζωή μου. 
> Δηλαδή να είμαι σίγουρη ότι δε θα φύγω από τη χώρα (άπειρα παραδείγματα με ανθρώπους που αναγκάστηκαν να μεταναστεύσουν τα τελευταία χρόνια και χρειάστηκε να αφήσουν τα πτηνά τους πίσω), να έχω μία σταθερή προσωπική ζωή, όπου θα ξέρω ότι ο σύντροφός μου θα είναι επίσης σύμφωνος με τη συγκατοίκηση με ένα τέτοιο πλάσμα (φαντάσου π.χ. η γυναίκα σου να είναι αλλεργική και να πρέπει το πουλί να φύγει από το σπίτι) και γενικώς να είμαι σίγουρη για όσο περισσότερα πράγματα μπορώ στη ζωή μου...
> 
> Ξέρω ότι όλα αυτά μπορεί να σου φαίνονται μακρινά αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά επειδή όπως είπα μιλάμε για πλάσματα εν δυνάμει θα μας συντροφεύουν μια ζωή και ένας ενδεχόμενος αποχωρισμός από εμάς θα μπορούσε να τα καταστρέψει, πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και το μέλλον...


 :Happy:  απο μικρος μου αρεσαν τα ζωα ... οι παπαγαλοι αν και κανουν σαν κακομαθημενα παιδακια ειναι ισως απο τα μοναδικα ζωα που σε καταλαβαινουν τοσο πολυ ! με τον αμαζονιο μου ηξερα οποιαδηποτε στιγμη τι ακριβως θελει .... ηταν κομματι της καθημερινοτητας μου ... και μου φαινοταν απολυτα φυσιολογικο να επικοινωνώ με τον παπαγαλο ! 

το οτι δεν θα φυγω εξωτερικο το ξερω επισης ξερω οτι θα μπορω να του εξασφαλισω για μια ζωη αυτα που χρειαζεται για να ειναι χαρουμενος ... δεν θελω να παρω κατοικιδιο αλλα φιλο !

----------


## vicky_ath

Δεν σου τα λέω όλα αυτά για να σε αποτρέψω ή γιατί πιστεύω ότι δε θα είσαι σωστός απέναντι στον παπαγάλο σου!
Απλά γιατί μπορεί να μην τα έχεις σκεφτεί...

----------


## johns

κανεις πολυ σωστα και χαιρομαι που μου ρωτας ! απο πλευρα μου αυτο που θελω ειναι να ειμαι καταλληλα πρωετοιμασμενος για οταν ερθει η ωρα !

----------


## Lucky Witch

Οπότε να υποθέσω,ότι κατέληξες σε Ζακο???
Πανέμορφοι και ευγενείς παπαγάλοι. Με το καλό να αποκτήσεις έναν!!!

----------


## johns

αμε κατεληξα στον ζακο ... ειναι ενας παπαγαλος ο οποιος νομιζω μου ταιριαζει ποιο πολυ σε αυτα που ζηταω αλλα και σε αυτα που μπορω να προσφερω που ειναι και το βασικοτερο ... ο μακαο ειναι ωραιος παπαγαλος αλλα δυστηχως περα απο την επιθετικοτητα που ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο του ζακο εχει και μεγαλυτερο μεγεθος το οποιο συνεπαγαιτε οτι εχει και μεγαλυτερες αναγκες σε χωρο κτλ ....αφηστε που θελω να τον παιρνω μαζι στα ταξιδια και οπου πηγαινω και ισως να μην βολευει στην μεταφορα του ....! 

ο ζακο νομιζω ειναι απο τα καλυτερα ζωντανα ... θεωρω αν και ειχα παπαγαλους οτι δεν εχω εμπειρια μιας και κανεναν απο αυτους δεν τον ειχα μαθει οπως επρεπε , καταλαβαινω οτι ο ζακο ειναι ενας δυσκολος παπαγαλος οποτε διαβαζω οτι περισσοτερο μπορω ωστε να ειμαι ετοιμος ! 
 :Happy:

----------


## johns

θα ηθελα να κανω καποιες ερωτησεις μιας και δεν ειδα ξεκαθαρες αποψεις στο φορουμ
καταρχας σκεφτομαι να βρω εναν ζακο απο 3-6 εβδομαδων ωστε να μην εχει απογαλακτιστει και να τον μεγαλωσω εγω 

οι ερωτησεις που εχω ειναι οι εξης : 
καταρχας περα απο τον χρονο που θα το διαθετω οπως ειναι και το σωστο απο πια ηλικια θα ηταν καλο να αρχισω την εκπαιδευση του ? 

πχ θα ηθελα το βασικοτερο απο ολα να με αφηνει να τον χαιδευω , να του ψαλιδιζω τα φτερα και εαν μπορεσω να βρω και καποιο harness να τον πηγαινω για πτησεις να τον μαθω να το φοραει (φυσικα εαν εχει κομμενα φτερα εννοειται οτι δεν θα πεταει  ::  ) , απο την αρχη που θα τον παρω που θα ειναι μικρακι να ξεκινησω να του τα μαθαινω αυτα ( ως μωρο δεν θα μπορει να φερει φανταζομαι αντισταση οποτε μεχρι να μεγαλωσει θα του εχει γινει συνηθεια ) ή να τον αφησω να ξεπεταχθει και μετα σιγα σιγα με εκπαιδευση να τον μαθω ( το οποιο ειναι ποιο χρονοβόρο και δυσκολοτερο ??

επισης απο θεματα διατροφης διαβασα οτι τα σπορια δεν κανουν και ειδικα οι λιοσποροι που εχουν πολυ λιπος , περα λοιπον απο τα φρουτα τα λαχανικα θελω να του παρω pellet που διαβασα οτι περιεχει ακριβως οτι χρειαζεται ενας παπαγαλος .... αυτες τις τροφες θα τις βρω σε μεγαλες αλυσιδες καταστηματων ( δεν γραφω ονομα μην θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση ) ??
εαν δεν μπορω να βρισκω να του παιρνω (συσκευασμενη παντα ) τροφη σε σπορια ?? 

τελος επιστρεφω παλι στην εκπαιδευση
οταν θα λειπω απο το σπιτι σκεφτομαι να παρω ενα mp4 και ηχειακια να ηχογραφω μερικες φρασεις-λεξεις και για οσο λειπω να του το βαζω να το ακουει , ειναι σωστο η θα βαρεθει με αυτο ? 

και τελευταιο , ειδα οτι στην εκπαιδευση χρησιμοποιουν ενα κλικερ οπως αυτο με τα σκυλια που απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι για επιβραβευση του ζωου ή για καποιον αλλον λογο ? 

ευχαριστω  ::

----------


## vasilakis13

εγω δεν θα σου προτεινα να παρεις 3-6 εβδομαδων με τιποτα,ειδικα για ενα τοσο ακριβο πουλι.αν το ταιζεις αποκλειστικα εσυ μπορει ειτε να μην κανεις κατι σωστα στην παρασκευη κρεμας (λογω απειριας) και να πεθανει ειτε (κατι αρκετα πιο σπανιο αλλα εχω διαβασει οτι ισχυει) απο ελλειψη αντισωματων,αφου αυτα τα προσλαμβανουν μεσω των γονιων.υπαρχει και ενα πολυ χρησιμο σχετικο αρθρο που εχει παραθεσει ο Δημητρης σε αλλο θεμα,αν μπορεις Δημητρη η καποιος αλλος που να το ξερει ας δωσει link κι εδω.μπορεις να το εκπαιδευσεις εξισου καλα αν το παρεις 2 μηνων. Το ιδανικο παντως ειναι να το παιρνει ο εκτροφεας για 1-2 λεπτα μερα παρα μερα και να το χαιδευει λιγο ενω οι γονεις ειναι απασχολημενοι,αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορει να κανει κατι τετοιο
απ οσο ξερω απο τη στιγμη που παρεις απογαλακτισμενο παπαγαλο μπορεις να αρχισεις την εκπαιδευση σε οποιαδηποτε ηλικια. βεβαια θα πρεπει να τον αφησεις μια-δυο βδομαδες να συνεχισει το καινουριο του περιβαλλον και υστερα να αρχισεις την εκπαιδευση. Οσο μικροτερο ειναι,τοσο το καλυτερο. Ακομα και εκπαιδευση για ομιλια μπορεις να αρχισεις απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια αλλα νομιζω οτι συνηθως μιλανε απο 1 χρονου και ανω.
Ειδικα για το harness παντως πρεπει να αρχισεις εκπαιδευση οσο το δυνατον γρηγοροτερο,αφου σε αφησει να τον χαιδευεις και εχει κανει τις πρωτες πτησεις.
Κατα τη γνωμη μου η συσκευασμενη τροφη δεν ειναι παντα η καλυτερη,ενω ειναι αρκετα ακριβοτερη,υπαρχουν αρκετες αναφορες φετος για ζωυφια τα οποια προυπηρχαν μεσα στη συσκευασια της τροφης,ενω σε χυμα τροφη που παιρνω δεν βρηκα ζωυφια.Προσεξε μονο να υπαρχουν καλες συνθηκες το πετσοπ και να ειναι καλο το μειγμα(χωρις πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια)Παντα υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα βεβαια να βρεις,αν βρεις επανειλημμενοςαλλαξε πετ σοπ.Εγω ξερω παντως οτι οι ξηροι καρποι που υπαρχουν στα σχετικα μειγματα περιεχουν ω3 λιπαρα που ειναι εν μερει χρησιμα.εννοειται βεβαια οτι πρεπει να δινονται σε μετρημενες ποσοτητες.δεν ξερω αν αλλαζει κατι λογω ρατσας αλλα συνηθως μια πληρης διατροφη αποτελειται απο ενα μειγμα σπορων,φρουτα και λαχανικα,σουπιοκοκαλο και αυγοτρφη.
εχω διαβασει οτι τις περισσοτερες φορες λενε λεξεις οι οποιες εχουν καποιο νοημα και τις προφερουμε με εμφαση και συναισθημα. Πχ αν καθε φορα του λες γεια σου με καθαρη αργη και δυνατη φωνη τοτε ειναι πολυ πιθανο να το μαθει και να το λεει οταν θα πηγαινεις κοντα του. η πχ οταν θα τον χαιδευεις να του λες χαδια.
αυτο με το κλικερ το κανουν για να δειξουν στο πουλακι ποτε κανει κατι σωστο και επειτα το ανταμειβουν με καποια λιχουδια συνηθως.χρησιμοποιουν το κλικερ για να μπορεσει να συσχετισει ο παπαγαλος την ανταμειβη με αυτο που εκανε αφου αν του δωσεις την λιχουδια 1 λεπτο αργοτερα δεν θα καταλαβει γιατι την εδωσες

----------


## johns

τα καταλαβα σχεδον ολα και στα περισσοτερα συμφωνω απλα δεν καταλαβα καποια πραγματα 




> εγω δεν θα σου προτεινα να παρεις 3-6 εβδομαδων με τιποτα,ειδικα για ενα τοσο ακριβο πουλι.αν το ταιζεις αποκλειστικα εσυ μπορει ειτε να μην κανεις κατι σωστα στην παρασκευη κρεμας (λογω απειριας) και να πεθανει ειτε (κατι αρκετα πιο σπανιο αλλα εχω διαβασει οτι ισχυει) απο ελλειψη αντισωματων,αφου αυτα τα προσλαμβανουν μεσω των γονιων.υπαρχει και ενα πολυ χρησιμο σχετικο αρθρο που εχει παραθεσει ο Δημητρης σε αλλο θεμα,αν μπορεις Δημητρη η καποιος αλλος που να το ξερει ας δωσει link κι εδω.μπορεις να το εκπαιδευσεις εξισου καλα αν το παρεις 2 μηνων. Το ιδανικο παντως ειναι να το παιρνει ο εκτροφεας για 1-2 λεπτα μερα παρα μερα και να το χαιδευει λιγο ενω οι γονεις ειναι απασχολημενοι,αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορει να κανει κατι τετοιο
> απ οσο ξερω απο τη στιγμη που παρεις απογαλακτισμενο παπαγαλο μπορεις να αρχισεις την εκπαιδευση σε οποιαδηποτε ηλικια. βεβαια θα πρεπει να τον αφησεις μια-δυο βδομαδες να συνεχισει το καινουριο του περιβαλλον και υστερα να αρχισεις την εκπαιδευση. Οσο μικροτερο ειναι,τοσο το καλυτερο. Ακομα και εκπαιδευση για ομιλια μπορεις να αρχισεις απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια αλλα νομιζω οτι συνηθως μιλανε απο 1 χρονου και ανω.
> ς


λες απο ελειψη αντισωματων μπορει να ψωφισουν και αυτην την παιρνουν απο τους γονεις τους .... ερωτηση παντα χωρις να γνωριζω και απο οτι καταλαβα τελος παντων το ζωντανο μεχρι τους 2 μηνες θες να πεις οτι παραμενει με τους γονεις του και απλα ο εκτροφεας το παιρνει απο τους γονεις του 1-2 λεπτα ?? αυτο δεν μου πολυ κανει για ταισμενο στο χερι πουλι .... θεωρω οτι ειναι μεγαλο 2 μηνων ενα πουλακι και εαν εχει μαθει να τρεφεται απο τους γονεις του δεν νομιζω να σωνεται κατι με 1-2 λεπτα να ασχοληθει ο εκτροφεας .... 

το θεμα μου ειναι οτι θελω να ειναι οσο ποιο ηρεμο γινεται και οσο ποιο μωρακι γινεται ( ετσι ωστε να εχει παψει το τεραστιο ποσοστο θνησιμοτητας αλλα να ειναι ακομα πουλακι ) δεν ξερω και αυτο ειναι το τι πιστευω χωρις να φερνω αντιρρηση σε αυτο που λες απλα για συζητηση το λεω .... 1,5 μηνων δεν ειναι καλη ηλικια που σκεφτομαι ???  :Happy0062:

----------


## stephan

Το θέμα ειναι να εχει απογαλακτιστει απο τους γονεις του, απο εκει και επιτα μπορεις να παρεις οτι ηλικια θες, το ιδανικο ειναι να παρεις ενα παπαγαλο ταισμενο απο τους γονεις του αλλα που μολις να εχει απογαλακτιστει ετσι θα ειναι αρκετα νεαρος για να ειναι η εκπαιδευση του πολυ ευκολη  :winky:  Το ταισμα στο χέρι δεν σημαίνει και εξημέρωση του πουλιου, πολλοι ταϊσμένοι στο χέρι παπαγάλοι βλέπουν ανθρωπο και πανικοβάλλονται ή σε άλλες περιπτωσεις ειναι εξαρτημενοι απο τον ανθρωπο σε επιπεδο ψύχωσης και αυτο δεν το θες διοτι δεν θα μπορεις να εισαι μακρια του ουτε λιγες ωρες και ποσο μάλλον στο φανταριλικι. Την εκπαιδευση θα την κανεις ΕΣΥ διαφορετικα δεν....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

παπαγαλο ζακο ταισμενο απο τους γονεις του δεν προκειται να βρειτε απο εκτροφεα στην Ελλαδα. οι ταισμενοι στο χερι πωλουνται ακριβοτερα. αρα? ο εκτροφεας δεν θα σκεφτει το μελλον του παπαγαλου αλλα το πορτοφολι του.

----------


## johns

> Το θέμα ειναι να εχει απογαλακτιστει απο τους γονεις του, απο εκει και επιτα μπορεις να παρεις οτι ηλικια θες, το ιδανικο ειναι να παρεις ενα παπαγαλο ταισμενο απο τους γονεις του αλλα που μολις να εχει απογαλακτιστει ετσι θα ειναι αρκετα νεαρος για να ειναι η εκπαιδευση του πολυ ευκολη  Το ταισμα στο χέρι δεν σημαίνει και εξημέρωση του πουλιου, πολλοι ταϊσμένοι στο χέρι παπαγάλοι βλέπουν ανθρωπο και πανικοβάλλονται ή σε άλλες περιπτωσεις ειναι εξαρτημενοι απο τον ανθρωπο σε επιπεδο ψύχωσης και αυτο δεν το θες διοτι δεν θα μπορεις να εισαι μακρια του ουτε λιγες ωρες και ποσο μάλλον στο φανταριλικι. Την εκπαιδευση θα την κανεις ΕΣΥ διαφορετικα δεν....


καταλαβα τι λες .... και οντως υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα που λες να ειναι ενα ζωντανο αγριο παρολο που ταιζεται στο χερι .... το καλυτερο δυνατο ομως δεν ειναι να ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι και ο εκτροφεας να εχει ασχοληθει λιγακι μαζι τους ωστε να μην ειναι αγρια ?? 

εγω στο μυαλο μου το εχω ως εξης ( διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος γιατι μαλλον ειχα λαθος εντυπωση) , μολις γεννηθουν τα παιρνεις και τα ταιζεις εσυ μεχρι να πανε 1,5-2 μηνων και να μπορουν να φανε και μονα τους ...δεν ισχυει αυτο ?? εαν ο εκτροφεας μεχρι 2 μηνων δεν ασχολειται καθολου με αυτα φοβαμαι οτι το ζωακι δεν θα εχει εξημερωθει και θα πρεπει να το εξημερωσω εγω ... και πιστευω οτι σιγουρα απο θεμα προσοχης θα του δωσω περισσοτερο εγω απο οτι ο εκτροφεας μιας και εγω θα εχω περισσοτερο χρονο να ασχοληθω μονο με αυτο το πουλι οποτε θα μαθει απο παρα πολυ μικρο ... τωρα το θεμα διατροφης κτλ το φοβάμαι ελπιζω να μην κανω καποιο λαθος .... θα πρεπει να αποφασισω ... και γενικα μπερδευτηκα τωρα ! :/   εσεις τα ζωακια σας σε τι ηλικια τα πήρατε ?  :Happy:

----------


## johns

Φιλε Νικο ειναι καλυτερο το ζωο να εχει τραφει στο χερι η απο τους γονεις του ?? εσυ σε τι ηλικια προτεινεις να το παρω ??  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

δεν ξερω τι ειναι καλυτερο.. σιγουρα ειναι καλο να εχει μεγαλωσει με τους γονεις, αλλα εκτροφεα στην Ελλαδα που δινει ταισμενα απο τους γονεις ζακο και ημερα ταυτοχρονως δυστυχως δεν θα βρεις. εγω θα το επαιρνα μετα τον απογαλακτισμο.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Έχω δοκιμάσει και με ταισμένους  από τους γονείς παπαγάλους,και στο χέρι με κρέμα.
Προτιμώ το δεύτερο,χωρίς όμως πάντα αυτό να σημαίνει ότι και ταισμένοι από τους γονείς δεν μπορούν με την κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση να είναι ήμεροι.
όλα σχετικά είναι.Εγώ με την πλειοψηφία πάω....προτείνω ταισμένο στο χέρι,ειδικά για ζακό κιόλας!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## johns

οταν λες μετα τον απογαλακτισμο σε ποια περιοδο ακριβως αναφερεσαι ?? οταν σταματησουν να τρεφονται με κρεμα ?? και αυτο ποτε συμβαινει στα πουλια ?? σε ποια ηλικια ?? 

το να μεγαλωσει απο του γονεις του δεν το κανει ποιο αγριο το ζωντανο απο την στιγμη που δενεται με τους παπαγαλους και οχι με τους ανθρωπους ?

----------


## vasilakis13

κι εγω μετα τον απογαλακτισμο θα το επαιρνα,δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι,θα αρχισεις την εκπαιδευση μετα τον απογαλακτισμο,θα ειναι πολυ ευκολο αφου 2 μηνων θεωρειται μικρη ηλικια. επισης ετσι θα δεθει κατευθειαν μαζι σου,οι ζακο οπως σου ειπαν πιο πανω δενονται πολυ με ενα ατομο.
η διαδικασια ταισματος δεν ειναι ευκολη,ακομα κι αν αποφασισεις να το ταισεις κοιτα εδω *Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*εγω την κικη την πηρα ενος χρονου και μεσα σε 2 μηνες και κατι ειχα κανει το μεγαλυτερο μερος της εξημρωσης

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

αφου δεν θα εχεις αλλον παπαγαλο, να δεθει, με ποιον θα δεθει?? με τον ανθρωπο. ο απογαλακτισμος δεν ειναι ιδιος για ολα τα πουλια. τα καναρινια απογαλακτιζονται στον ενα μηνα, καποιοι παπαγαλοι στο διμηνο, καποιοι αλλοι κανουν 7 μηνες. οι ζακο γυρω στους 3-4 μηνες ξερω απογαλακτιζονται. εαν το παρεις απογαλακτισμενο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα δεθει μαζι σου! ουτε, εαν το ταισεις, σημαινει οτι θα δεθει μαζι σου.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εγώ ίσως φανώ κακιά, αλλά θα πω αυτό που πιστεύω και βλέπω.
Σχεδόν όλοι εδώ μέσα, λέτε ότι το καλύτερο είναι να παίρνουμε πουλιά ταισμένα από γονείς κτλ, και ότι με κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση θα γίνουν ήμερα κτλ.
Εγώ είμαι 1000% σίγουρη, ότι σχεδόν όλοι σας, αν βρίσκατε έναν χαδιάρη ήμερο ταισμένο στο χέρι με κρέμα παπαγάλο, θα τον παίρνατε τρέχωντας, και θα γλυτώνατε και την εκπαίδευση και όλα...οπότε ας ήμαστε λιγάκι ρεαλιστές.

----------


## johns

πφφφ εξαιρετικο το αρθρο αλλα μου κοπηκαν λιγο τα ποδια ... αν και εχω ταισει παααρα πολλες μωρακια lovebird με την ιδια διαδικασια ειχα αγνοια για ολα τα προβληματα που μπορουν να συμβουν .. ειδικα με την θερμοκρασια της κρεμας που ντρεπομαι που το λεω την εβλεπα με το χερι ετσι ωστε εαν ηταν χλυαρη τους την εδινα ... και απο οτι ειδα κακως γιατι εαν δεν το ελεγχα καλα ισως να υπηρχε θεμα .....

ειδα αυτο στο ιντερνετ , αυτο το πουλακι ειναι οντως δυο μηνων ?  :Happy:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNHnCms3byk αυτο πχ εχει απογαλακτιστει ?

----------


## johns

> Εγώ είμαι 1000% σίγουρη, ότι σχεδόν όλοι σας, αν βρίσκατε έναν χαδιάρη ήμερο ταισμένο στο χέρι με κρέμα παπαγάλο, θα τον παίρνατε τρέχωντας, και θα γλυτώνατε και την εκπαίδευση και όλα...οπότε ας ήμαστε λιγάκι ρεαλιστές.


να αυτο ακριβως θελω ρε γαμωτο γιαυτο το ξεψυριζω λιγακι το θεμα για να κανω σωστη επιλογη μιας και αυτο θα ηθελα που περιεγραψες απο πανω !  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## vasilakis13

Ακομα κι αν προτιμουσα ενα παπαγαλο ταισμενο στο χερι απο εναν παπαγαλο 2 μηνων,που δεν θα το εκανα για τους λογους που ανεφερα, δεν θα επαιρνα το πουλακι 1,5 μηνων για να το ταισω εγω. 
Σε οσα αρθρα εχω διαβασει παντως αναφερεται οτι τα πουλακια δεν πρεπει να ταιζονται απο τον ανθρωπο αν δεν ειναι αναγκη,οπως να εχουν πεθανει οι γονεις,δεν νομιζω να ειναι τυχαιο
Το να γλιτωσεις την εκπαιδευση ειδικα σε εναν ζακο δεν ειναι και καλο αφου ετσι θα δεθει πρωτα με τον εκπαιδευτη και θα ειναι δυσκολο να τον αποχωριστει.
2 μηνων το πουλακι ειναι ακομα πολυ μικρο,για πιο λογο να το παρεις 1,5 και να το ταισεις? το να εκπαιδευεις ενα πουλακι 2 μηνων ειναι σαν να εκπαιδευεις ενα παιδακι 8 χρονων,δεν αξιζει καν τα τοσα παραπανω χρηματα

----------


## johns

ο σκοπος απλα ειναι μεχρι τα 8 του χρονια το παιδακι να μην εχει μεγαλωσει στην ζουγκλα αλλα με ανθρωπους ωστε απο την αρχη της ζωης του να βλεπει τον ανθρωπο ως φυλη του , τουλαχιστον ετσι το βλεπω .... θεωρω οτι παρολο που οντως ειναι ευκολο να το εκπαιδευσεις το ζωντανο στους 2 μηνες μου φαινεται καλυτερο το να εχει μαθει την ανθρωπινη παρουσια εξαρχης ...

οσο για το να συνηθισει τον εκπαιδευτη , νομιζω οτι θα συνηθισει τον εκπαιδευτη το ιδιο με τους γονεις του ( αναλογα ποιος το μεγαλωνει αυτους τους μηνες ) οποτε ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο να συνηθίσει οσο συνηθισει εναν αλλον ανθρωπο η εναν παπαγαλο ... αυτο λεω μπας και αποφυγω  :Happy:  οτι θα γινει ημερος θα γινει σιγουρα μιας και εχω σκοπο να τρωω πολλες ωρες μαζι του .... απλα δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το σωστο  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Λοιπόν.... 

Ας ξεκινήσουμε με το τάισμα στο χέρι... σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι ίδιο ένα κοκατίλ με έναν ζακό. Ναι, μπορούμε και σε έναν ταισμένο από γονείς ζακό να πετύχουμε κάποια επίπεδα εξημέρωσης, αλλά πολύ δύσκολα θα γίνει όπως ένα πουλί που ταίστηκε από τον άνθρωπο. 
Τώρα σε ότι αφορά το πως θα ταιστεί υπάρχει σωστός και λάθος τρόπος... για μένα, λάθος είναι να πάρουμε ένα μωρό για τάισμα από την πρώτη μέρα που θα γεννηθεί (δε μιλάω για την περίπτωση που θα δούμε ότι οι γονείς δεν ταίζουν φυσικά) καθώς εκεί χάνονται πολύτιμα αντισώματα και το πουλάκι στο μέλλον θα είναι πολύ ευάλωτο σε ασθένειες. Επίσης λάθος είναι πουλιά που δεν έχουν απογαλακτιστεί να αλλάζουν περιβάλλον... τεράστιο στρες και καταπόνηση του οργανισμού. Φέτος όσα μικρά κοκατίλ δώσαμε, έφυγαν από εμάς αφού είχαν κλείσει τους 2 μήνες ζωής (και για τη νέα χρονιά σκέφτομαι να το κάνουμε 3 μήνες για να είμαστε πιο σίγουροι). Οπότε αν μιλάμε για Ζακό εγώ θεωρώ το 4μηνο το ελάχιστο δυνατό για να φύγει το πουλί από τον εκτροφέα και να πάει στο νέο του ιδιοκτήτη. Συνεπώς, είναι τεράστιο λάθος να δίνουν οι εκτροφείς πουλάκια για τάισμα στους νέους ιδιοκτήτες. Άλλωστε μια τέτοια κίνηση δεν έχει κανένα κέρδος για τον ιδιοκτήτη, αφού είναι προτιμότερο το πουλί να δεθεί μαζί του ως σύντροφος και όχι ως παιδί-γονιός, παρά μόνο για τον εκτροφέα, που γλιτώνει κόπο, χρόνο και λεφτά. Το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να είναι εποικοδομητικό στη σχέση μεταξύ πουλιού και ιδιοκτήτη θα ήταν να επισκεπτόμαστε τον εκτροφέα και να βλέπουμε το πουλάκι μία-δυο φορές την εβδομάδα μέχρι να απογαλακτιστεί, έτσι ώστε να έχουμε μια μικρή επαφή μαζί του.

Οπότε, εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση σου, θα επικοινωνούσα με εκτροφείς, να μάθω πως μεγαλώνουν τα μικρά τους, θα ζητούσα να επισκεφτώ το χώρο τους και αφού έβρισκα τον κατάλληλο θα έκλεινα ένα πουλάκι.

----------


## johns

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Βικυ τα ειπες αρκετα κατανοητα ... αυτο θα κανω ! θα παρω οσους εκτροφεις βρω και μετα απο ερευνα θα αποφασισω απο που θα παρω και οποιο πουλακι δω οτι ειναι σε καλη κατασταση και εχει οσα θελω να τηρει θα το κλεισω .... 

απο ποια πλευρα λες οτι ειναι προτιμότερο να δεθει μαζι μας ως συντροφος και οχι ως παιδι γονιος ? 
επισης για να καταλαβω ακριβως τι ειναι ... απογαλακτισμος ποτε γινεται σε ενα πουλακι ?? οταν αρχισει να τρεφεται μονο του ?? 
μπορει ενα πουλακι απο εκτροφειο να ειναι τοσο ημερο οσο εαν το μεγαλωνει ο ιδιοκτητης του δινοντας ολη την προσοχη του σε αυτο και οχι σε αλλα 20-30 πουλια ?

----------


## vicky_ath

> απο ποια πλευρα λες οτι ειναι προτιμότερο να δεθει μαζι μας ως συντροφος και οχι ως παιδι γονιος ? 
> 
> επισης για να καταλαβω ακριβως τι ειναι ... απογαλακτισμος ποτε γινεται σε ενα πουλακι ?? οταν αρχισει να τρεφεται μονο του ?? 
> 
> μπορει ενα πουλακι απο εκτροφειο να ειναι τοσο ημερο οσο εαν το μεγαλωνει ο ιδιοκτητης του δινοντας ολη την προσοχη του σε αυτο και οχι σε αλλα 20-30 πουλια ?


Γιατί με το γονιό παύει κάποια στιγμή να έχει αυτή την τόσο δεμένη σχέση, ενώ με τον σύντροφο διατηρεί τη σχέση για ολόκληρη τη ζωή του.

Ο απογαλακτισμός δεν είναι μια διαδιακασία που γίνεται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Ξεκινάει από τη στιγμή που τα πουλιά βγαίνουν από τη φωλιά και αρχίζουν να εξερευνούν το χώρο. Έχουν ένα ένστικτο να ραμφίζουν και να δοκιμάζουν τα πάντα. Εκεί αρχίζουμε να εισάγουμε διάφορες μαλακές τροφές, π.χ. αυγό, φρούτα, λαχανικά, αυγοτροφή κτλ καθώς και μείγμα σπόρων για να το γνωρίσουν, στο ημερήσιο διαιτολόγιο τους και ταυτόχρονα μειώνουμε τις ποσότητες κρέμας που δίνουμε. Αυτό το στάδιο μπορεί να κρατήσει πολλές μέρες, συνήθως εβδομάδες. Σταδιακά όλο και μειώνουμε την κρέμα μέχρι να βεβαιωθούμε ότι το πουλάκι τρώει αρκετή ποσότητα τροφής από μόνο του. Όταν γίνει αυτό τότε το πουλάκι έχει απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως. 
Στο κάθε είδος αυτό είναι διαφορετικό. Εγώ που ασχολούμαι με τα κοκατίλ, από την εμπειρία μου αλλά και άλλων ανθρώπων σε Ελλάδα και κυρίως στο εξωτερικό που έχω ως παράδειγμα, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα πουλάκια βγαίνουν γύρω στις 30 μέρες από τη φωλιά και τότε αρχίζω να προσφέρω τις έξτρα τροφές και ταυτόχρονα μειώνω αρχικά το μεσημεριανό ώσπου να κοπεί τελείως και έπειτα ακολουθώ την ίδια τεχνική με το πρωινό και τέλος το βραδινό. Τα κοκατίλ απογαλακτίζονται στις 8-10 εβδομάδες περίπου. Δεν σταματάω την κρέμα, παρά μόνο αν τα πουλάκια έχουν σταματήσει να τη ζητάνε.
Φυσικά πέρα από τα ταίσματα έχω συναισθηματική και σωματική επαφή με τα πουλάκια, όσο περισσότερο τόσο καλύτερο, για να αναπληρώσω την στοργή που θα έπαιρναν από τους γονείς τους, έτσι ώστε να έχουμε όσο το δυνατόν πιο πλήρεις χαρακτήρες, χωρίς συναισθηματικά κενά και ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Δυστυχώς όταν είναι ένα πουλάκι μόνο του τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα, καθώς δεν έχει αδέρφια να παραδειγματίζεται (συνήθως κάποιο είναι πιο θαρραλέο και έτσι τα υπόλοιπα ακολουθούν πιο εύκολα).

Αυτό εξαρτάται από το πόσο χρόνο αφιερώνει ο εκτροφέας. Για το λόγο αυτό είπαμε πως θα κάνεις έρευνα αγοράς πρώτα, έτσι ώστε να βρεις κάποιον που θα έχει λίγα πουλιά και θα τα προσέχει και όχι κάποιον που θα είναι απλός έμπορος.

----------


## johns

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ... διαβασα πολλα θεματα σημερα ειδα πολλα βιντεακια πολλες αποψεις μπηκα και σε ξενα site και απο ολα αυτα καταλαβα οτι και 3-4 μηνων να ειναι ο ζακο εαν ειναι προσεγμενος απο τον εκτροφεα θα τα παμε μια χαρα ... εχω αρχισει ηδη να ψαχνω , βρηκα καποιες αγγελιες με 1 μηνων παπαγαλακια που μαλλον ειναι απο μεγαλο εκτροφειο , βρηκα 1,5 μηνων που απο οτι ειδα εχει 3 παπαγαλακια και ειδα και κατι αλλες με 6-7 μηνων .... 6-7 μηνων μου φαινονται αρκετα μεγαλα οποτε δεν θα ηθελα να παρω σε τετοια ηλικια ... θα ψαξω η να βρω 3-4 μηνων η να περιμενω να μεγαλωσουν καποια πουλακια ... στο τελος του μηνα θα αρχισω την ερευνα αγορας μου βαθυτερα ! 

ειδα οτι μωρα ζακο απογαλακτιζονται περιπου στους 3,5 μηνες αλλα αυτο διαφερει και απο πουλι σε πουλι ... απο εκει και περα με ψιλομπερδεψες με το γονιος παιδι και συντροφος γιατι αν και το καταλαβα δεν ξερω εαν πρεπει να το αφησω να παει 4-5 μηνων να ειναι μεγαλο ωστε να με δει σαν συντροφο ειτε εαν πρεπει να το παρω στους 3-4 μηνες που ακομα δεν εχει απογαλακτιστει πληρως μην με δει σαν γονιο ! ....

----------


## Jonnakos

> Εγώ ίσως φανώ κακιά, αλλά θα πω αυτό που πιστεύω και βλέπω.
> Σχεδόν όλοι εδώ μέσα, λέτε ότι το καλύτερο είναι να παίρνουμε πουλιά ταισμένα από γονείς κτλ, και ότι με κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση θα γίνουν ήμερα κτλ.
> Εγώ είμαι 1000% σίγουρη, ότι σχεδόν όλοι σας, αν βρίσκατε έναν χαδιάρη ήμερο ταισμένο στο χέρι με κρέμα παπαγάλο, θα τον παίρνατε τρέχωντας, και θα γλυτώνατε και την εκπαίδευση και όλα...οπότε ας ήμαστε λιγάκι ρεαλιστές.


  Ηθελα να το πω πολυ καιρο αυτο !! (Παρακολουθω το φορουμ πολυ καιρο  ασχετος αν δεν συμμετεχω πολυ στις συζητησεις)

----------


## lagreco69

> Εγώ ίσως φανώ κακιά, αλλά θα πω αυτό που πιστεύω και βλέπω.
> Σχεδόν όλοι εδώ μέσα, λέτε ότι το καλύτερο είναι να παίρνουμε πουλιά ταισμένα από γονείς κτλ, και ότι με κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση θα γίνουν ήμερα κτλ.
> Εγώ είμαι 1000% σίγουρη, ότι σχεδόν όλοι σας, αν βρίσκατε έναν χαδιάρη ήμερο ταισμένο στο χέρι με κρέμα παπαγάλο, θα τον παίρνατε τρέχωντας, και θα γλυτώνατε και την εκπαίδευση και όλα...οπότε ας ήμαστε λιγάκι ρεαλιστές.


Εγω δεν θα το εκανα ποτε αυτο. γιατι πιστευω οτι.. 

Η εκπαιδευση ενος παπαγαλου δεν ειναι αγγαρεια.. ειναι αυτο που σε φερνει πραγματικα κοντα του. το ταισμενο στο χερι, εκτος οτι φερει παντα τον κινδυνο να αρρωστησει πιο ευκολα, απο εναν παπαγαλο που απογαλακτιστηκε απο τους γονεις του, στην ουσια δεν λεει και τιποτα. 

Τα ταισμενα στο χερι ειναι η χαρα του ανυπομονου και του τεμπελη.. ποτε δεν θα μπορεσουν  να πουν τα καταφερα, εδειξα στον παπαγαλο μου οτι ειναι ενταξει να με εμπιστευεται. 

Ειμαι ρεαλιστης! αλλα ρεαλιστης με επιγνωση της πραγματικοτητας.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Άποψή σου.....πάντως εγώ εχω εξημερώσει αρκετές φορές παλιά άγριους παπαγάλους.....δεν είμαι......τεμπέλα.

----------

